# New Pictures Of Eevee!



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Got some new pictures of my baby!  She's gotten down walking on the leash pretty well now thankfully so we're able to talk longer walks now which helps in wearing her out since most play causes her to get over excited and leads to growling and biting (HARD)! So we're trying to keep exercise and games controlled. >>

Anyways! On to pictures! 









Eevees first taste of RAW! (it's green tripe )









With my brothers Chihuahua, Jocko! (Jocko is only 5lb if that gives you any idea of how tiny Eevee is!)

















My brother gave me some of his two Chihuahuas old shirts.  Aren't they cute?!









Sleeping on my slipper. Going to use this picture to compare as she grows. Lol!









Meeting a kitty cat at Petsmart









So hard to be spoiled! 









Got her a new harness since even the smallest leashes were giving her trouble holding her head up. LOL!









These don't stay in very long. xD









Her "goodies" that we bought at the store for her. 









Unfortunately, this is one of her slightly less "cute" behaviors. She likes to roll in pee. When it's on the wee wee pads she'll grab at them and roll on them, ect. Bleh! But I already had my camera out when she started doing this so I snapped a picture. Maybe one day I'll be able to look back and go "thank God that's over". :crazy:

And these were from yesterday walking around the yard...










































And then playing with "her" Maggie  2.5lb vs. 83lb










They were both rolling around in the grass with each other.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! She is tiny and incredibly adorable. Any ideas of what she is?


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

YAY! I was actually driving home from grocery shopping hoping to see some good news from you. You must have heard me! That is the cutest puppy EVER! Hug your young one for me as I say a prayer to your Chance thanking him for all he has done for you and for bringing you a bundle of joy when he got called home.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe a Shiranian (Shihtzu and Pom)? Or a PomChi? Could be a Pomstralian (toy aussie though) depending on how much merling she has?

All three have a variety of looks depending on if they favor the Pom or other side. 

Still cheering for teddy bear and Pom. Teddypom.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Lyn!  I'm going to try to keep plenty of updates on her here. I take plenty of pictures, that's for sure! LOL! My cell phone is full of them!! (Gotta go get a new actual camera soon! :/)

I'm not sure what she is, we call her "wonder mutt" cause you can only wonder what she is. Lol! And -everyone- has a different opinion. Mostly "Shepherd or Husky". :thinking: I think she's a little small for that. ;P I think she's a Pomeranian mix. The thing that really throws me off is her short legs and her pattern.

She's a red and fawn color with a bit of white on her feet. But check out the (merleish) pattern!










I've wondering if she was a Pom/Aussie or PomChi too.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She looks like a little teddy bear-cute


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:wub: I just love her and I hope you do keep posting loads of pic's of her......please!

The one with the bow in her hair is too sweet!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol she looks like a Eevee of of pokemon. U really ed her out of a game didn't you tell me how I want a pikachue lol


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

She's adorable!!!!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

What a cutie pie! I was just thinking about you the other day and the rough time that you've been through. Thanks for the update and glad to see that she is bringing you joy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Baby Eevee is so adorable, and you can really relate to her size in the pic next to Jocko. That pic with the little bow was so cute, I liked all of the pictures, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is so cute, she looks like a little stuffed animal


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awww. She is so stinking cute!! Just adorable.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cute! How old is she now? (sorry if you wrote it and I missed it)
Some of those little breeds are more independent than GSDs and take a
long while to bond.


----------

